
IllumiPaper: Illuminated Interactive Paper - BerislavLopac
https://imld.de/en/research/research-projects/illumipaper/
======
sebst
SCNR, but this is the most German thing I've found on hacker news for a long
time.

I can hardly come up with a use case, for which this would be a better fit
than just a tablet.

Disclaimer: I'm German ;)

------
johnhenry
Demo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5ZmPzI0D2Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5ZmPzI0D2Q)

~~~
Gys
Is that really a computer generated voice-over ? And if so, why ?!

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Doing voice overs takes a bit of talent and a lot of practice. Using a CG
voice over is cheap low effort even if low quality.

~~~
gregschlom
Also, authors may not be native English speakers, which makes it even harder

~~~
seanmcdirmid
There is that. Self confidence also plays a huge role. Some people can’t
standard hearing their own voice and can’t find anyone else willing to do it
(or are too shy to ask). You’ll find a lot of these people inn CS research who
think CG voice is an easy way out of that anxiety.

------
pacificmint
In 2001 Wired had an article about a company making a pen that could read
microdots on paper while you are writing. It would then be able to uniquely
identify the paper that you wrote on and correlate what you wrote with, for
example, the form you wrote it on.

I'd wondered a few times what happened to that company (Anoto), thinking they
are probably long gone. Turns out they are around, and the pen they are using
in this article is actually one of their models. Not sure if it is still using
the microdot idea though.

[1]
[https://www.wired.com/2001/04/anoto/](https://www.wired.com/2001/04/anoto/)

~~~
app4soft
> _In 2001 Wired had an article about a company making a pen that could read
> microdots on paper while you are writing. It would then be able to uniquely
> identify the paper that you wrote on and correlate what you wrote with, for
> example, the form you wrote it on._

/me know that some laser printers use same type of _steganography_

------
monkmartinez
How or why is this better than an iPad with the Apple Pencil? It had better be
wayyyy less expensive or better in every aspect otherwise it is dead in the
water, imo.

~~~
delinka
Looks like publication of research, not a product.

------
onemoresoop
First thought I had when I saw the paper: it could be used to enhance board
games.

------
amelius
Solution looking for a problem ...

